# BobDaPaloma the Youtube Channel about Racing Pigeons



## BobDaPaloma (Mar 20, 2012)

Hey Fanciers,

Visit my Youtube-Channel. The videos are about racing pigeons.

BobDaPaloma http://www.youtube.com/user/BobDaPaloma

The videos contains a lot of work, so please tell me what you think about it=)

Watch it in 720p HD quality, to enjoy the video on a maximum level, all videos in high quality.

I will keep the Channel Up-to-Date, every week I will upload a minimum of one new video.
So please stop once the week at my Youtube-Channel.

Suggestions and criticisms are welcome to improve the videos and the channel. Or maybe you have an idea for a video? Let me know it.

I am also on Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/BobDaPaloma

Kind regards 
BobDaPaloma

P.S.: I asked 2 Mods for change my thread from general discussion forum to here, but after 3 weeks no repley, I just created this new thread now


----------



## BobDaPaloma (Mar 20, 2012)

*Rainer Püttmann and Johannes Jakobs*

Hey all,

The second Interview, with Rainer Püttmann and Johannes Jakobs from Germany.
Both very well known I think and don't need to say more.
Subtitles in English, Deutsch, Español, Português.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OUE2GFXCQ9Y&hd=1


Have fun with 
BobDaPaloma


----------



## BobDaPaloma (Mar 20, 2012)

Hey all,

a new video about cleaning the loft=)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HyHdLEq0gu8&hd=1

In the next Video I will present an Artist.

Have fun with 
BobDaPaloma


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Nice Videos - Good timing too, I was surfing you tube looking for something I had not seen yet. I have to clean my lofts twice a day as they are not set up in the ideal way but I love the way all the trays and things pull out and scrape down. I think its time I change my lofts a little, Spend some time and money now and save time in the long run.

p.s. how do i work subtitles? is it a setting through youtube or the actual clip itself? Thanks


----------



## BobDaPaloma (Mar 20, 2012)

*Subtitles*



NZ Pigeon said:


> Nice Videos - Good timing too, I was surfing you tube looking for something I had not seen yet. I have to clean my lofts twice a day as they are not set up in the ideal way but I love the way all the trays and things pull out and scrape down. I think its time I change my lofts a little, Spend some time and money now and save time in the long run.
> 
> p.s. how do i work subtitles? is it a setting through youtube or the actual clip itself? Thanks


Thank you, I am very happy that you enjoy BobDaPaloma.


About the subtitles. 
You have to do a subtitle file, like .SUB or .SBV. After you finished upload your video on YouTube, you can upload them through the tab "subtitles"=) I use .SBV format. 
How to do a subtitle file? Open the editor and fill that in for example for the .SBV format:

```
0:00:06.000,0:00:10.000
>>Rafael Ruz:
Well,

0:00:10.001,0:00:18.000
Cleaning is something that we don’t like, as I said before, but its necessary.
Very important to have good results.

0:00:18.001,0:00:24.000
Good pigeons need,
and also a good loft,

0:00:24.001,0:00:31.000
but very important is,
that the loft is clean.
```
Important is the empty room for finish the line, that the program knows its finished and a new line start. The time numbers is self explained, I suppose.
Thats it, now you just save the file as "Title.SBV". Of course for the file title you can choose a name you like.=)

Have fun
BobDaPaloma


----------



## BobDaPaloma (Mar 20, 2012)

*Patricia Miranda Moro Bleynat*

Hey all,

today I present Patricia Miranda Moro Bleynat a fancier and a artist, she paints pigeon pictures.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T8V403Jrx8g&hd=1

Have fun
BobDaPaloma


----------



## BobDaPaloma (Mar 20, 2012)

*Joaquin prepare and teach the pigeons the long distance*

Hey all,

here the newest video from me:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cU3nbemsNPA&hd=1
Joaquin prepare and teach the pigeons the long distance.

Greetings BobDaPaloma

P.S.: I am focusing at the moment on the Derby Cordoba and the Videos for the Derby Cordoba.
Website: http://www.hijosdebombin.com/
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/derbycordoba
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/DerbyCordoba


----------



## Granny Smith (Jul 16, 2011)

What is the point of the latest video? It shows about 4 minutes of footage of pigeons on the ground.


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

Why does he let them on the ground? We have never done that setting the birds up for a 600 mile race.


----------



## BobDaPaloma (Mar 20, 2012)

I am in the pigeon sports since a half year. My mentor Rafael told me that Joaquin does the things a bit different. Joaquin says it is for the pigeons have less stress.

The footage I wanted to shorten, but then I liked so much, sry=)))


----------



## BobDaPaloma (Mar 20, 2012)

*Injured Racing Pigeon*

Hey all,

Whats up?



Here a new video from me with the title:

Injured Racing Pigeon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_0l5OBceV_Q&hd=1



Greetings BobDaPaloma


----------



## BobDaPaloma (Mar 20, 2012)

Hey all,

Here a new video from me with the title:
Pigeons Bath

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Av1l6npQ0hc&hd=1


Greetings BobDaPaloma


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

That bath looks a lot better than the plastic bath pans I use.


----------



## BobDaPaloma (Mar 20, 2012)

Hey all,

I was in Germany in Berlin and Brandenburg, there i met some nice fanciers from the club RV Fürstenwalde.

I made some videos of course.

Here the first video, more soon=)



Pigeon loft Markus Vorbau 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_XaDJlkJE3s&hd=1


----------



## BobDaPaloma (Mar 20, 2012)

*Markus Vorbau and friends from the club "RV Fürstenwalde"*

Hey all,

Another small video from germany,
Markus Vorbau and friends from the club "RV Fürstenwalde" train the young pigeons for be best prepared for the racing weekend.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WRZCrMgzjpY&hd=1

Have fun
BobDaPaloma


----------



## BobDaPaloma (Mar 20, 2012)

*Frank Brieskorn*

Hey all,
another new video from Germany, from the loft of Frank Brieskorn.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmQDTFaBrwk&hd=1

Have fun
BobDaPaloma


----------



## BobDaPaloma (Mar 20, 2012)

*monument of the racing pigeons from the First World War in Berlin, germany.*

Hey all,

a new video about the monument of the racing pigeons from the First World War in Berlin, germany.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zyna8jUtGeI&hd=1

Have fun while watching.
Best regards
BobDaPaloma


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

BobDaPaloma said:


> Hey all,
> 
> a new video about the monument of the racing pigeons from the First World War in Berlin, germany.
> 
> ...


Some audio would have been nice, I had no idea what the vid was about apart from it being a statue with pigeons on it.


----------



## BobDaPaloma (Mar 20, 2012)

yeah sry... "NZ Pigeon" but there was nothing more to say than the video titel already says: "Monument of the racing pigeons from the First World War in Berlin, germany."


----------



## BobDaPaloma (Mar 20, 2012)

*Peter & Ewald "Flying-Pigeons" Team-Haas & Möse (Germany Club: RV Wattenscheid)*

Hey all,
a new video about some pigeons from Peter & Ewald "Flying-Pigeons" Team-Haas & Möse (Germany Club: RV Gelsenkirchen)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5julbjTwFB4&hd=1
Have fun while watching.
Best regards
BobDaPaloma


----------



## BobDaPaloma (Mar 20, 2012)

Hey all,

a new video about racing pigeons do a shower,

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sxb1F_khDvw&hd=1

Now you can also find my Youtube channel under this URL www.BobDaPaloma.com

Have fun while watching.
Best regards
BobDaPaloma


----------



## BobDaPaloma (Mar 20, 2012)

*A walk through the International Pigeon Markt Kassel, Germany (2012)*

Hey all,
a new video:
A walk through the International Pigeon Markt Kassel, Germany (2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t7ZFEdfVEp4&hd=1

This video is to give a short review of what it feels like at the fair as a visitor, when you walk through the hallways.

I hope I gave visitors and non-visitors pleasure, with this little walk.

The next days I will upload a real video of the fair Kassel, but first I have work through the 50 film clips that I record, then you can also see more about Kassel

Enjoy the video

Greetings BobDaPaloma


----------



## BobDaPaloma (Mar 20, 2012)

*International Pigeon Market in Kassel, Germany*

Hey all,
a Video about International Pigeon Market in Kassel, Germany:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Jgm7ZWsKPs&hd=1

Enjoy the video

Greetings BobDaPaloma


----------



## BobDaPaloma (Mar 20, 2012)

Hey all,

2 new videos. One from Germany, the other from Spain.

2 Loft videos.

Fernando Suarez Loft (Spain):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yksk5V5cBnE&hd=1

Peter Haas Loft (Germany):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9LcEKIc_IU&hd=1



Enjoy the videos
Greetings BobDaPaloma

www.bobdapaloma.com


----------



## BobDaPaloma (Mar 20, 2012)

Hey all,


a new video, a interview with Peter Haas from Germany, leaded by Achim Jankowski:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7FwwQTghJI&hd=1


Enjoy the video
Greetings BobDaPaloma

www.bobdapaloma.com


----------



## MH Flyer (Nov 7, 2012)

Very good video Bob DaPaloma,like it a lot.


----------



## BobDaPaloma (Mar 20, 2012)

MH Flyer said:


> Very good video Bob DaPaloma,like it a lot.


thx=)
--------------------

Hey all,

a new video, 

a racing pigeon liberation by Club Objetivo 1400 on the bird exposition in Cordoba, Spain.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C9FYMWE-mgg&hd=1



Enjoy the video
Greetings BobDaPaloma
www.bobdapaloma.com


----------



## Callum Young (Oct 29, 2012)

Great video


----------



## BobDaPaloma (Mar 20, 2012)

*Racing Pigeon presentation on the bird exposition in Cordoba, Spain (2012)*



Callum Young said:


> Great video


thx
-------------
Hey all,
a new video,

Racing Pigeon presentation on the bird exposition in Cordoba, Spain (2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vv9Rc-crUFo&hd=1

What is your favorite pigeon in that video? At what time?



Enjoy the video
Greetings BobDaPaloma
www.bobdapaloma.com


----------



## BobDaPaloma (Mar 20, 2012)

Hey all,
a new video,
Rafael Ruz present his old racing pigeon from 98

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWiCPAM89LQ&hd=1

Do you like the pigeon?


Enjoy the video
Greetings BobDaPaloma
www.bobdapaloma.com


----------



## BobDaPaloma (Mar 20, 2012)

Hey all,
a new video,

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MXbKCqhK_Xs&hd=1
Rafael Ruz present the son of the old racing pigeon 379 from 1998, it is a important base breeding pigeon in the loft of the brother Ruz.

Enjoy the video
Greetings BobDaPaloma
www.bobdapaloma.com


----------



## BobDaPaloma (Mar 20, 2012)

Hey all,
a new video,

about the show day at Gerard Koopman. I wasnt there, but my friends Achim Jankowski and Peter Haas. Achim made the video records.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GivyKI45WoU&hd=1
Show Day at Gerard Koopman (21.12.2012)


Enjoy the video
Greetings BobDaPaloma
www.bobdapaloma.com


----------



## BobDaPaloma (Mar 20, 2012)

Hey all,
a new video,
about Rafael Ruz presents 2 pigeons that flown 1325 km in 2012.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jlZaA89GrUc&hd=1

I made some new goals for the new year, ofc more videos and a own website with some special new things, you will be suprised=)

Enjoy the video
Greetings BobDaPaloma
www.bobdapaloma.com


----------



## BobDaPaloma (Mar 20, 2012)

Hey all,
a new video,
about the racing pigeon exhibition in Portugal
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7I5W_olcrgw&hd=1

We had great time there.


Enjoy the video


Greetings BobDaPaloma
www.bobdapaloma.com


----------



## Callum Young (Oct 29, 2012)

Nice video, shows lots of breeds


----------



## BobDaPaloma (Mar 20, 2012)

Hey all, 

a new video, 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=peyCK91Hkh8&hd=1 

Carlos Teixeira a racing pigeon fancier in Portugal, with some pigeons from him on the stand at the exhibition Portugal 2013. 



Enjoy the video

Greetings BobDaPaloma 

www.bobdapaloma.com


----------



## BobDaPaloma (Mar 20, 2012)

Hey all,
a new video,
http://youtu.be/Fga0qeykTYQ
Gama Dinez a artist who also paints Racing Pigeons (on the Portugal Racing Pigeon exhibition)

Enjoy the video
Greetings BobDaPaloma
www.bobdapaloma.com


----------



## BobDaPaloma (Mar 20, 2012)

Hey all,
a new video, (after long time=) )
http://youtu.be/zUnEfEu5EFQ

Felix Nadales Blanco, Racing Pigeons Loft

Enjoy the video
Greetings BobDaPaloma
www.bobdapaloma.com


----------



## BobDaPaloma (Mar 20, 2012)

Hey all,
a new video, about the loft from Antonio Pinilla Moreno from Spain, Barcelona
http://youtu.be/8XpHxEDaI0U

Enjoy the video
Greetings BobDaPaloma
www.bobdapaloma.com


----------



## BobDaPaloma (Mar 20, 2012)

*Yves Van De Poel from Belgium*

Hey all,

this time a new video about the loft from

Yves Van De Poel from Belgium
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F9ybKTP_tO4

Enjoy the video
Greetings BobDaPaloma
www.bobdapaloma.com


----------



## dublin boy (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks for all the videos Bob , much appreciated


----------



## BobDaPaloma (Mar 20, 2012)

dublin boy said:


> Thanks for all the videos Bob , much appreciated


Thanks for the kind words=)
-------------------------------------

Hey all,

Are you remember the video from the last year, about the injured racing pigeon that came home?
If not here is the video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_0l5OBceV_Q

I made a new video to see what happen with that pigeon now after 1 year of the injury 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Puw70BEupgc


Enjoy the video
Greetings BobDaPaloma
www.bobdapaloma.com


----------



## Bluecheckard (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks for sharing this nice video BobDaPaloma !!!!!


----------



## kalapati (Aug 29, 2006)

BobDaPaloma said:


> Thanks for the kind words=)
> -------------------------------------
> 
> Hey all,
> ...


















kalapati
San Diego


----------



## BobDaPaloma (Mar 20, 2012)

Hey all,
thank you all about the nice words, that gives motivation. Big thx.

If you want give a like, check my facebook fanpage
http://www.facebook.com/bobdapaloma

Soon I will release my Website, with a lot of photos, videos and even a download section.

Today a new video,
and with that new video a new playlist start, "Day with...".

The first video is a day with Peter Haas from Germany.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SIS1n22Phkg

Enjoy the video
Greetings BobDaPaloma
www.bobdapaloma.com


----------



## BobDaPaloma (Mar 20, 2012)

*Jorge Santos Almeida from Portugal*

Hey all,
this time a new video about the loft from
Jorge Santos Almeida from Portugal
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQ1ZYcj-A88

Enjoy the video
Greetings BobDaPaloma


----------



## BobDaPaloma (Mar 20, 2012)

Hey all,
a new video about,

how Rafael Ruz feed very small youngsters.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7-BGdyObtRw

Enjoy the video
Greetings BobDaPaloma


----------



## BobDaPaloma (Mar 20, 2012)

Hey all,
2 new videos,

Jassim Al Kulaib from Kuwait visit the loft of Rafael Ruz.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-WhjDO140q8

Ian Freeman from Australia visit the loft of Rafael Ruz.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1E7oO1PwoDI



On the weeked I will drive to the liberation place of the International Barcelona Race 2013. I will do videos and photos=)


Enjoy the video
Greetings BobDaPaloma


----------



## BobDaPaloma (Mar 20, 2012)

*International Barcelona Race 2013*

Hey all,
I have been in Barcelona on the liberation place for the race of 2013.

Here my 4 videos:

1 day before the International Barcelona Race 2013
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKNlQQH137g

International Barcelona Pigeon Race 2013 liberation
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m0Hesg3f6Ok

(Slow Motion) International Barcelona Race 2013 liberation
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b0bpkardWyM

(Photo-Slideshow) International Barcelona Pigeon Race 2013
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T2PUg3PdH2w

On my website also a photo gallery about the International Barcelona Race 2013 and a small blog post about my experince I gained there:
www.bobdapaloma.com

Enjoy the video
Greetings BobDaPaloma


----------



## BobDaPaloma (Mar 20, 2012)

Hey all,
a new video:
Fabi and Jose Ruz show us how to put a ring on a baby racing pigeon 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KXD1Auz133w

Enjoy the video
Greetings BobDaPaloma

P.S.: I do less videos for the BobDaPaloma channel at moment, because the races start of Derby Cordoba, so I focus on that at moment with videos.
For more Information about this Derby you can find here:
www.derbycordoba.com


----------



## BobDaPaloma (Mar 20, 2012)

Hey all,
a new video about the loft from Paco Vercara:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J92H7h8thN8

Enjoy the video
Greetings BobDaPaloma


----------



## BobDaPaloma (Mar 20, 2012)

*a pigeon feed her baby pigeon*

Hey all,
a new video about a pigeon feed her baby pigeon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oprsp37643g

Enjoy the video
Greetings BobDaPaloma


----------



## BobDaPaloma (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi,
many happen and here some of my new videos.

*The evolution of pigeons from egg to pigeon* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l9H54hvE_DM
It was a lot of work to do everyday a photo of that pigeon pair. I love that video.


3 videos I made from the International Pigeon Market in Kassel Germany 2013, a short version, a photo-slideshow and a pigeon version.
*International Pigeon Market in Kassel, Germany (2013)* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bf-IPTCdL-0

*International Pigeon Market in Kassel, Germany [Photo-Slideshow] (2013)* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jiRUfnvJTQk

*International Pigeon Market in Kassel, Germany [Pigeon Version] (2013)* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TuN1kURtA-M


----------



## BobDaPaloma (Mar 20, 2012)

I am just back from my holidays in Germany, Berlin with my girlfriend.
Before I went to the holidays I uploaded a video but didn't post here in the forum.
The video I made while we traveled to the International Pigeon Market in Germany, Kassel. We rested 1 day in Zumaia, Spain. Zumaia is located in the north of Spain near the border of France. There I met the fancier Julian Eguiguren Gorostegui and I made a video of his loft installation.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rnu1h2EXHOc

Enjoy the video
Greetings BobDaPaloma
www.bobdapaloma.com


----------



## BobDaPaloma (Mar 20, 2012)

Julian Eguiguren Gorostegui also showed us the loft from his friend Manuel Urbieta unfortunately he was at work and we not met him personally, but his pigeons. He lives in Itziar next to Zumaia, also on a mountain with a wonderful beautiful view.

In the video you can see beside the pigeons and the loft also the beautiful view from the loft:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HWFYWND7YM4

Enjoy the video
Greetings BobDaPaloma
www.bobdapaloma.com


----------



## BobDaPaloma (Mar 20, 2012)

*Jump in training for racing pigeons by Rafael Ruz*

Hey @ all
a new video,
*Jump in training for racing pigeons by Rafael Ruz*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y1F1SPy6FEA
How we teach the pigeons to quickly jump-in, so that they hear on command.

More about the training you can find here: 
http://www.bobdapaloma.com/2014/01/easy-feed/ 

Enjoy the video
Greetings BobDaPaloma


----------



## BobDaPaloma (Mar 20, 2012)

Hey @ all
a new video,
Racing Pigeons listen to training commands
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aahy8ZgVNCM

More about the training you can find here:
http://www.bobdapaloma.com/2014/01/easy-feed/

Enjoy the video
Greetings BobDaPaloma
www.bobdapaloma.com


----------



## BobDaPaloma (Mar 20, 2012)

*Blackpool Pigeon Show 2014*

Hey @ all
some new videos and a story about the Blackpool Pigeon Show 2014.

The Blackpool Pigeon Show Story 2014:
http://www.bobdapaloma.com/2014/01/blackpool-pigeon-show-2014/

The Blackpool Pigeon Show 2014 Photo-Gallery:
http://www.bobdapaloma.com/photo-galleries/blackpool-pigeon-show-2014/

VIDEOS:
Blackpool Pigeon Show 2014:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tjNRPwm1Pb8

Blackpool Pigeon Show 2014 (Only Pigeons)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Us5Q9tzsxIY

Blackpool Pigeon Show 2014 (Slideshow)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qPv8O0Zn6LA

Enjoy the videos
Greetings BobDaPaloma


----------



## dublin boy (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks Bob , Much Appreciated  .


----------



## BobDaPaloma (Mar 20, 2012)

Hey all,
a new video about our first training liberation with the long distance of 500 meter=)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7tYipXiKHZU

A small story about that liberation you can find here:
http://www.bobdapaloma.com/2014/01/liberation-first-basketing-2014/

Enjoy the video
Greetings BobDaPaloma
www.bobdapaloma.com


----------



## BobDaPaloma (Mar 20, 2012)

Hey all,
a new video,
about Klaus Geraldy and Johannes Jacobs (Tollisan) on the Blackpool Pigeon Show 2014
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gj6djvIedzM

The video has subtitles in English, Deutsch and Español

A small story about that video with Klaus Geraldy and Johannes Jacobs
http://www.bobdapaloma.com/2014/02/klaus-geraldy-johannes-jacobs/

Enjoy the video
Greetings BobDaPaloma


----------



## BobDaPaloma (Mar 20, 2012)

Hey all,
some new videos,
our first 3 training tosses with the club.

1. Training Toss 5 km with 450 Racing Pigeons by Club Objetivo 1400 (2014)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QL02iCqWgSU

2. Training Toss 10 km with 500 Racing Pigeons by Club Objetivo 1400 (2014)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bbh8S783ZRk

3. Training Toss 10 km with 450 Racing Pigeons by Club Objetivo 1400 (2014)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_x-jsJVOpM8

Enjoy the videos
Greetings BobDaPaloma


----------



## BobDaPaloma (Mar 20, 2012)

Hey,
I have been in Belgium and so and had no time to post here in the forum.
Since my last visit here I made 4 new videos.

4. Training Toss 35 km with 680 Racing Pigeons by Club Objetivo 1400 (2014)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=imh_9AaF1io

Presentation ceremony for Mike Schüler and Günther Prange on the DE DUIF in Belgium 2014
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ujIRQvZNuLs

Overview of the event DE DUIF in Belgium 2014
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eERXyq38l1E

Training feeding and drinking in the baskets for Racing Pigeons
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=maC6mwPeXO4

Enjoy the videos
Greetings BobDaPaloma


----------



## BobDaPaloma (Mar 20, 2012)

Hey,
I made 3 new videos, our first 3 Races.

1st Race Mora 270 Km Club Objetivo 1400 Province Cordoba, Spain 2014
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UhenYFoiJ2s

2nd Race Torrelodones 360 Km Club Objetivo 1400 Province Cordoba, Spain 2014
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTeDB2jqUc8

3rd Race Mora II 270 Km Club Objetivo 1400 Province Cordoba, Spain 2014
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xaqPCk12PJA

Enjoy the videos
Greetings BobDaPaloma


----------



## BobDaPaloma (Mar 20, 2012)

Hey,
a new video that I made on the Racing Pigeon Market in Lier, Belgium.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aXLo98PycMA

Enjoy the video
Greetings BobDaPaloma


----------



## BobDaPaloma (Mar 20, 2012)

Hey,
a new video about the Racing Pigeon Race Regional Andalusia Nambroca, Spain 2014

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EBRf-7OVavo

Enjoy the video
Greetings BobDaPaloma


----------



## BobDaPaloma (Mar 20, 2012)

Hey,
a new video, 
Funny training toss with Racing Pigeons
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zcc97X4PS-k

Enjoy the video
Greetings BobDaPaloma


----------



## Maine Fancier (May 7, 2013)

Nice footage Bob thanks.


----------



## BobDaPaloma (Mar 20, 2012)

Hey,
I made 3 new videos:

Racing Pigeon Race Rubena 560 Km by Club Objetivo 1400, Spain 2014
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ra7Ey-TB7Nk

Trainingstoss 80 Km with Racing Pigeons by Rafael Ruz 2014
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=azsZV29v9zE

Op De Beeck - Baetens [Racing Pigeons Loft / Taubenschlag / Palomar] (2014)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6TtKdlymib0

Enjoy the videos
Greetings BobDaPaloma
www.bobdapaloma.com

P.S.: and an interview I made for our One Loft Race Derby Cordoba with Alfred Berger and Rafael Ruz:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJw9By6Lsls


----------



## BobDaPaloma (Mar 20, 2012)

Hey,
a new video,
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6kj_EFPS7lM
Racing Pigeon Market Lier, Belgium 2014 (Slideshow)

Enjoy the video
Greetings BobDaPaloma


----------



## BobDaPaloma (Mar 20, 2012)

Hey,
a new loft video,
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z5nIlt7DbpI
Werner A. Waldow from Team Germany

Enjoy the video
Greetings BobDaPaloma


----------



## BobDaPaloma (Mar 20, 2012)

Hey,
I am back, after a long time, with my own pigeons. I started to train the youngsters. In the meanwhile I worked for a lot of pigeon companies, but now I have my own pigeons =)
What do you think about it?

1. Training Toss 2 Km
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHhTJgC01-8&t=45s
2. Training Toss 10 Km
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X4nC-tqrjvc&t=36s

Enjoy the videos
Greetings BobDaPaloma


----------



## BobDaPaloma (Mar 20, 2012)

Hey,
a new video!

3. Training Toss 24 km 2020 with the Youngsters, young racing pigeons
https://youtu.be/rWNPFrHBUDM

What do you think happened on the fly?

Enjoy the videos
Greetings BobDaPaloma


----------



## BobDaPaloma (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi,
a new video!

3rd Pre-Flight 80 Km with the youngster, young racing pigeons and the club RV Flensburg
https://youtu.be/wc7aUwjlSSs
Enjoy the video
Greetings BobDaPaloma


----------



## BobDaPaloma (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi,
two new videos!

Young Racing Pigeons learn drinking in the basket and jump in from flying in the sky 2020
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uzmPOLz9jlg

Pigeons Sunbathing and Water Bathing in the summer heat 2020 August
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=veeG7CV2Hhs

Enjoy the videos
Greetings BobDaPaloma


----------

